# lost creek



## teamroper (Apr 20, 2008)

Anybody been up yet. Hows the fishing.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi team roper, not sure on lost creek but you may have better success posting this in the fishing question section. I'd move it for ya, but my powers are limited to the gut pile.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Hi team roper, not sure on lost creek but you may have better success posting this in the fishing question section. I'd move it for ya, but my powers are limited to the gut pile.


But boy howdy he is powerful in there.... Shockingly powerful.... :shock:  :shock:


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Fixed blade is truly the master of his domain in the gut pile, happier than a pig in mud in there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's true I've already banned 8 people and changed post to make them dirtier! :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry for the hi-jack, but this is improtant. 8) How many members are there in the Gut Pile? Like 20, 50 what? Inquiring minds would like to know what kind of an audience there is. :lol:


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

I visit the gut pile as often as i can :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> It's true I've already banned 8 people and changed post to make them dirtier! :lol:


LOL i thought things were a little more dingy in there... :lol:


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Frogger, hows that thing between you and Orvis going with that bed? have you guys made up yet?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I make plenty of GP visits, but I'd also like to know the latest on Lost Creek, wherever the thread ends up.


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know how the fishing has been, but it was stocked with 25,000 Bows, and Alot of Cutthroat Last Week


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

A buddy of mine was up there in his pontoon this past week and said he was slaying em with powerbait!


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

But,,,, is all the ice gone? Want to get the boat on there this weekend


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes all the Ice is gone


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

It is completely ice free, i was up there tubing last night with a few buddies and did ok using wooly buggers.


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

I just heard a rumor,anyone know if it's fact? Lost Creek is closed at the dam for repairs.A friend just told me he read it somewhere. I hope it is BS


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was tubing all around near the dam and didnt see anything going on...


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

good to hear , I think I'll get the boat up there Sat. Thanks


----------

